# Stock 17 inch GTO rim Hoosier 28x10.00-17 slick fit?



## SpiceRedGTO6 (Nov 29, 2015)

Will 28x10.00-17 Hoosier slicks fit on a 2006 GTO with the stock 17 inch wheels with only pedder springs?


----------

